

Show HN : Class Central - Summary of Stanford's free online courses - dhawalhs

Built most of it over the Thanksgiving weekend and here is the result:<p>www.class-central.com<p>Built in PHP/MySql using Symfony2, Doctrine and Twitter Bootstrap. Source code can be found here:<p>https://github.com/dhawalhshah/class-central<p>The 'extras' folder in the repository contains a dump of the database dump(with all the data you see on the site) and the schema.<p>I have also created a circle of all the instructors with  Google+ accounts:<p>https://plus.google.com/107809899089663019971/posts/AoJMVCeQw62<p>Any feedback/suggestions would be appreciated.
======
dhawalhs
Clickable link: <http://www.class-central.com>

------
D3lt4
I like it. :)

